# Terror Lives Here



## Peony (Jun 14, 2016)

The 9-11 terrorists took flying lessons here in the US.  The Boston Marathon terrorists lived here. The Orlando terrorist was born here.

Terror is here.  It’s not just in the Middle East anymore.  It’s not just in Europe anymore.  Islam terror is here.  We were warned.  We’ve witnessed it.

jim kallstrom warning about terror in us - Bing video

Reality is wispy to some minds.  When it is pointed out that somebody just killed a bunch of people while yelling Allah Akbar, the left shouts, you can’t say that, Muslim hater!  They sputter, yeah, well, Christians kill!  Christians hate gays!  An Islamo terrorist used a gun.  It’s the guns fault!  There are too many guns!  Victims  dancing in a gay bar are killed by an Islamo terrorist, it’s because of gay hate!    The Christians must be in on it!

Here’s the reality.  Omar Mateen, a 29 year old Florida resident killed and injured about 100 people in a nightclub called Pulse.  Mateen announced his allegiance to ISIS as he was killing infidel Pulse patrons.  Still, there are leftist voices declaring that these killings occurred due to overall hatred toward homosexuals.

Omar Mateen, Orlando gunman, pledged allegiance to ISIS, official says - CNN.com

In other words, Mr. and Mrs. Ordinary American don’t celebrate same sex marriage, and Mr. Typical American is more or less indifferent to the moods of transgendered individuals, and Ms. Regular American, busily living her own life, considers the sex lives of other people none of her business, somehow caused the son of Afghan immigrants, Omar Mateen to kill a bunch of people in a crowded Florida nightclub.

People dancing and socializing at Pulse were out for a fun evening.  They expected to return to their homes afterward.  Instead, some of them were killed.  Some of them injured.  All of them are changed forever.  What happened has nothing to do with Americans’ “gay hate”, “intolerance” or an “anti LGBT” attitude.  What happened is a person living here in the USA was an ISIS adherent.  ISIS members kill those who are not also ISIS members.  There’s some hate!  Can we address that hate?  We keep talking about alleged hate everywhere except the hate expressed when Islamo terrorists kill.  We’ve been doing that since 9/11.

Let’s talk about the haters among us that want us dead.  ISIS wants us dead.  ISIS is here.


What are we doing about this problem besides making excuses?  The FBI investigated Mateen on reports that he voiced sympathy for terrorists.   Mateen told agents he said those things but he was just lashing out at coworkers who he felt were picking on him for being Muslim.  That was good enough for the agents.  Case closed!


http://freebeacon.com/national-security/orlando-attack-failure-obamas-politically-correct-policy-analysts-say/


What is happening is that the FBI is discouraged from investigating Islam inspired terrorism.

“The age of political correctness should have died with the killer in Orlando,” Sebastian Gorka, a counterterrorism specialist said. “Sadly, with his statement yesterday, the president has perpetuated it and so the deadly fantasy endures.”

“In addition to missing the early danger posed by Mateen, the administration also failed to issue any public warning about possible Islamic State terrorist attacks during the Muslim observance of Ramadan that began earlier this month.”


The Commander in chief wouldn’t want to warn the American people about an attack threat, they might be mean to a random Muslim.  Obama made a couple of statements about ISIS boy, Mateen’s terror attack.  Well, sort of.  Obama didn’t acknowledge that an ISIS terrorist living here committed a terror attack here.  Obama is worried about “perversions of Islam” on the internet and attitudes toward the gay community.  President Obama appeared before camera making faces  and mouthing words.  He did not mention that yet another Islamo terror attack happened on his watch, nor that this terrorist lived here, worked here and killed in the name of Allah here.

The government sworn to protect us are evidently more worried about not insulting someone who is Muslim than in dealing with terrorists attacking Americans on American soil.   It sure looks as though the Obama administration would rather we be served up as fodder for Islamo terrorists as long as we avoid hurting their feelings.  Meanwhile, the terrorists have no feelings about us other than hate.  It’s about time we acknowledged who the “haters” are, while there’s still time to fight the terror here at home.

That is, if it’s not too late already.


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 14, 2016)

Yo, the only way Obama would do anything? Is, if his girls where to be shot or blown up by a Muslim, that would get the ball rolling! Not so much Michelle!!!

"GTP"


----------



## Meathead (Jun 14, 2016)

I have an idea, let's bring in more Tsarnovs (?) and Mateens! What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 14, 2016)

Don't forget about all of the much lesser attacks easily forgotten, one of which was on NYPD officers with a hatchet
New York police brand hatchet attack 'terrorist' act


----------



## I amso IR (Jun 27, 2016)

Phfunnie, I don't feel terrorized, but maybe that is just me.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Jun 27, 2016)

Many mass shooters were born and raised in the good old USA. Does that concern you?


----------



## I amso IR (Jun 27, 2016)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Many mass shooters were born and raised in the good old USA. Does that concern you?



Not at all. Should it? After all Americans are only 360 million out of 6 billion total people. I have not researched how many shootings there are worldwide on a daily basis, perhaps you would care to. My point is, tho it can happen at any time, I am not in fear of it happening. Perhaps you are and if so that is you doing what you do. However, it is not something I dwell on. And I agree that it is totally senseless. Same as road rage, drug use and .......... Have a nice day and enjoy what you have and those you have it with.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Jul 17, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> > Many mass shooters were born and raised in the good old USA. Does that concern you?
> ...


Considering it is only mass shooters in the USA that are a threat to us here at home...

Why in the world would you start taking the conversation into world wide threats, as if troubles in another country raise our chances of being attacked by an American within America itself?


----------



## I amso IR (Jul 18, 2016)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > Martin Eden Mercury said:
> ...



The question you ask of me is answered in the OP's` post #1. It was there the international threat was raised, not by me. As I said before, I do not live in fear of a terrorist attack on myself and simply advised you to do the same. I also condemned these attacks but refuse to live my life in fear of one happening in my hip pocket, so to speak.


----------



## I amso IR (Jul 20, 2016)

Martin Eden Mercury, thank you for the courtesy. I wish you a wonderful day.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 22, 2016)

Are you afraid of Islamic terrorism?  Then consider that it is brought here only for the purpose of taking your attention away from the communist terrorism, which will be the new administrative control over your life.  Whilst you are not looking and too busy with the Islamists, get ready to kiss goodbye to your passport and even car.  Mystery solved.


----------



## starfish1950 (Aug 6, 2016)

Peony said:


> The 9-11 terrorists took flying lessons here in the US.  The Boston Marathon terrorists lived here. The Orlando terrorist was born here.
> 
> Terror is here.  It’s not just in the Middle East anymore.  It’s not just in Europe anymore.  Islam terror is here.  We were warned.  We’ve witnessed it.
> 
> ...


----------

